# Folienmenge berechnen



## sb-canerods (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe schon im Forum gesucht, ob ich was finde zum Thema Größe der Teichfolie berechnen, hab aber leider nix gefunden. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich die benötigte Teichfolien größe ermitteln kann.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Findling (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Folienmenge berechnen*

Hallo Simon,

es ist bei der Folienberechnung entscheidend, ob du das Loch für den Teich bereits gegraben hast oder nicht.

Wenn das Loch bereits da ist, einfach an der längsten Stelle eine Schnur über den Boden führen (muss auf der gesamten Fläche aufliegen), an beiden Seiten den Teichrand markieren, anschließend die Schnur abmessen und mindestens 50 cm als Sicherheit zugeben. Das Gleiche machst du an der breitesten Stelle des Loches, ebenfalls Sicherheit zugeben und schon hast du das benötigte Maß.

Wenn das Loch noch nicht ausgehoben ist, die längste und die breiteste vorgesehene Stelle ebenfalls ausmessen + das Doppelte der geplanten Tiefe + Sicherheit. In diesem Fall ist jedoch genaues arbeiten beim Ausheben der Grube gefordert, da sonst die Folie vielleicht doch zu klein geraten ist.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## karsten. (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Folienmenge berechnen*

Hallo Simon

bei relativ symetrischen Teichen




http://www.teichfolie.de/de/teichplaner/

http://www.teichfolie-deutschland.de/html/teichfolie_berechnen.html

http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/Seiten/Berechnungen.htm


oder

 (größte Länge + 2 x größte Tiefe +60cm) x (größte Breite + 2 x größte Tiefe +60cm)

oder 

(Bandmaß ( Strick ) nehmen , längs durch die Grube legen + 60cm Verschnitt)
x (Bandmaß ( Strick ) nehmen , Quer durch die Grube legen + 60cm Verschnitt)

  


meine Bestellung sah mal so aus
Anhang anzeigen Folienbestellung.pdf

schönes WE


----------



## sb-canerods (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Folienmenge berechnen*

o.k., danke euch, das hat mir schon weitergeholfen, jetzt weiß ich bescheid.
Gruß
Simon


----------

